# Another Newbie From Syracuse



## ZoccNY (Jan 11, 2009)

Just wanted to drop in and say HI! My wife and I just purchased a 23KRS toyhauler over the weekend. The camper is pulling double-duty, getting me to the track with the bike, and some leisure time at the local campgrounds. The maiden voyage will probably be in mid-April, either to New Jersey Motorsports Park in Milville, NJ, or to Bluegrass Motorsports park (somewhere in Kentucky).

If anyone has experience with putting two racebikes in this unit, please let me know! Since this is our first foray into the RV world, I could use all the help I can get! I did see someone had posted a pre-delivery checklist for picking up the new rv, so THANK YOU to whomever put that all together!

Jill and I have a 6 month old baby boy (our first child!), two golden retrievers and a step-cat (my wife's before we got together...). We look forward to joining the community!

Regards-

PJ


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers!!







Congrats on the OB, I'm sure April never seemed so far away. I don't have any experience with the toy haulers but there are many around here that do and will chime in soon. Enjoy.

Brad


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Hey PJ!

*Welcome to the Outbackers group!








*
If you don't have any plans in June and would like to meet some fellow outbakcers - we are having a rally in Gettysburg....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Just a quick welcome !!
And nice job filling us in right up front on the wife, baby and pets!! We like that info!
Congrats on the baby and the Outback!! We were brandnew to RVing when we signed up too! All I can say is search, read and ask ANY question, and someone on here will chime in with 'a been there done that' story to help you out. Also everywhere we have camped, the "neighbors" have been more than eager to help, just tell them you're new, and stand back!!
OK not so quick, but that's me.















TTFN
Ember


----------



## slingshot (Aug 14, 2008)

Hello & welcome to the Outbackers PJ

Congrats on the baby and new OB_____ just remember to slow down and enjoy them both for there is nothing like the joy of a new baby & new rv.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Cool, another New yorker. We're about 2 hours west of you. Glad you found us.
Bob


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Another central NY outbacker just north of you. James


----------



## ZoccNY (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies! The dealer said the Outback had a "cult-like" following... (there's no chicken sacrifices or paddling involved in this group, is there???)

Since its still frozen (and promises to get ALOT colder here soon) up here, we're not taking delivery of the rv till mid-March. I can see myself setting up a mock-campsite in the driveway, complete with bbq, firepit, and beer-riddled renditions of "Michael row your boat ashore", much to my wife's dismay!

I'm sure I've got a bunch of questions to fire off at the group.... just don't know what they are yet. Pics of the OB and family to follow as I gather them up!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hello from the great state of Texas! Glad to have you with us.

Mark


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Welcome to the group!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

[quote name='ZoccNY' date='Jan 13 2009, 07:06 AM' post='328097']
Thanks for all the replies! The dealer said the Outback had a "cult-like" following... (there's no chicken sacrifices or paddling involved in this group, is there???)

well not CHICKENS....


----------



## campingengineer (May 16, 2008)

Welcome!









We're from the Elbridge area, so hopefully we'll "see you around the campfire" sometime.

Colleen


----------



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

Welcome to the group! I'm originally from Ogdesnburg, now living in CT. I guess I didn't move far enough South though! You'll love your Outback, we purchased one about a year ago and as I like to say we bought far more than a camper. The people we have met on this board are amazing, truely a second family!

If you can make it we'd love to have you come visit the Northeast group, May 29th-31st at a Rally here in CT. It would be about 4 1/2 hours or so for you. You can find all the details here: Clicky here Last May we decided ourselves that it would be a really great way to meet people and learn all about our camper, so we went to our first rally and were hooked!

Congrats on the new camper!


----------



## Starbuc71 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi there, Originally from Auburn, NY right down the road. Now in Tampa, FL for the past 20 years. Sure miss the nice campgrounds in upstate NY and the aidrondacks. Florida could never compare.


----------



## col. Sanders crew (Sep 28, 2007)

ZoccNY said:


> Just wanted to drop in and say HI! My wife and I just purchased a 23KRS toyhauler over the weekend. The camper is pulling double-duty, getting me to the track with the bike, and some leisure time at the local campgrounds. The maiden voyage will probably be in mid-April, either to New Jersey Motorsports Park in Milville, NJ, or to Bluegrass Motorsports park (somewhere in Kentucky).
> 
> If anyone has experience with putting two racebikes in this unit, please let me know! Since this is our first foray into the RV world, I could use all the help I can get! I did see someone had posted a pre-delivery checklist for picking up the new rv, so THANK YOU to whomever put that all together!
> 
> ...


 Hello New Outbackers I live in Ky. is Bluegrass motorsports park near bowlingreen ky.


----------



## 2dayinc (Jul 2, 2008)

Hello and welcome to outbackers.com. Me and my wife purchased a 2009 23KRS last August and have loved every second of it! We have no kids other then the 3 year old French Bulldog "Petey"







. The 23KRS fits us just fine with room to spare







. We've hauled our ATV in it with no issues (Leave vent in cargo area open for fumes to escape







). When you are not hauling a ATV or motorcycle, the area sure comes in handy for all of your JUNK. No need to look for storage space under seats and such. Just pile it in the cargo area. The pull-out queen bed may be to small for a person over 6'2" so keep that in mind







. We had to carry it back for a few minor issues while still under warranty







but no big deal. Problems were things like......Lower rubber seal on slide out on the inside came unglued. One light inside didn't work at all. Loose cabinet that wouldn't tighten up. Minor things that the dealer fixed right away







. Keep us posted with pics and how the delivery went when able. Have fun and let us know if we can help in any way!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## ZoccNY (Jan 11, 2009)

col. Sanders crew said:


> Just wanted to drop in and say HI! My wife and I just purchased a 23KRS toyhauler over the weekend. The camper is pulling double-duty, getting me to the track with the bike, and some leisure time at the local campgrounds. The maiden voyage will probably be in mid-April, either to New Jersey Motorsports Park in Milville, NJ, or to Bluegrass Motorsports park (somewhere in Kentucky).
> 
> If anyone has experience with putting two racebikes in this unit, please let me know! Since this is our first foray into the RV world, I could use all the help I can get! I did see someone had posted a pre-delivery checklist for picking up the new rv, so THANK YOU to whomever put that all together!
> 
> ...


 Hello New Outbackers I live in Ky. is Bluegrass motorsports park near bowlingreen ky.








[/quote]
It appears to be between Cinci and Loiusville of I71. I'm a track junkie so the 600 mile trip from Syracuse to a brand-new facility is well worth the trip!!


----------



## ZoccNY (Jan 11, 2009)

The Gettysburg rally sounds like a good time! Though, it's right at the end of the school year (Jill's a teacher) and it'd be a tough trip for just a weekender....

CT sounds like it may be do-able... just need to start mapping out our weekends to figure this stuff out!

I'm gonna try and add some pics here.... I'm a techno-doofus so bear with me....

Me and Jill










Joey










Troy and Emmitt










Me at leisure time










I hope this works.....


----------



## psychodad (Dec 9, 2008)

Welcome PJ. Congrats on the OB and your son. Kids are great, yea you will want to choke them once in a while, but it is worth it. Raising them, not the choking







This is a great site with good people. Check out the modification forum when you are bored with winter. Some good ideas there. Have fun camping.


----------



## ZoccNY (Jan 11, 2009)

So, after about a week's worth of browsing the bbs here, my head is officially spinning. Between all the mods, problems, experiences, tips, stories, yadda yadda yadda.... I'm thinking "WHAT did we get ourselves into?!?!?" I'm sure I'll have some things I want/need to do to the rv but I've got no clue where to start and what to do first. I know I've got to get my brackets for the motorcycle stands mounted in the cargo floor, but from there???? I'm sure we'll figure it out as we go, and I'm sure I'm stressing somewhat needlesly, but WOW you guys REALLY get into tricking out your OBs!!

I suppose this is where my obsession begins....


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

First off please tell us about your TV. What make of bikes you ride and we will give you some places to start your mods from. James


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

ZoccNY said:


> So, after about a week's worth of browsing the bbs here, my head is officially spinning. Between all the mods, problems, experiences, tips, stories, yadda yadda yadda.... I'm thinking "WHAT did we get ourselves into?!?!?" I'm sure I'll have some things I want/need to do to the rv but I've got no clue where to start and what to do first. I know I've got to get my brackets for the motorcycle stands mounted in the cargo floor, but from there???? I'm sure we'll figure it out as we go, and I'm sure I'm stressing somewhat needlesly, but WOW you guys REALLY get into tricking out your OBs!!
> 
> I suppose this is where my obsession begins....


They say that admitting the problem is the 1st step









Don't let it all get to you. Just enjoy the idea of the camper ... and the rest will come. As you said, you'll figure out *IF* there are things you want to do as you go. We've actually done very little to ours but did pick out a few mods that just - well - just make some things easier or more enjoyable. We _really_ like the camper as we bought it







and prefer to spend out time playing with the dogs, landscaping the yard, fishing, building the pontoon boat, taking pictures, camping, growing orchids, watching the sunset....and the list goes on. There's just so much we want to do ... and sooooooo little time to do it in


----------



## ZoccNY (Jan 11, 2009)

GarethsDad said:


> First off please tell us about your TV. What make of bikes you ride and we will give you some places to start your mods from. James


Its an 08 Silverado 1500 CrewCab. I'm getting a dual-cam wd hitch for with which to trailer. The bike is an '04 Suzuki GSXR-600 - it's my race bike. I'm going to set up the cargo area for 2 bikes (so I can bring one more rider and bike). The bike weighs around #400, maybe a touch less without gas. The bike stands are strapless stands that "pin" into the rear axle (PitBull's trailer restraint system, for anyone familiar with it). The stands utilize a steel plate that needs to be mounted to the trailer floor, so I'll have to remove the OB's underbelly to access.

So, I'm figuring I'll need a place to hang 2 helmets and 2 sets of leathers. I'll need a solution for securing my toolbox (it's 3' tall, 18"w 12" deep). Gas cans will go in bed of TV. I'm thinking I'll go to BigLots, or Target and get some plastic bins for storage inside of closets, under the dinette, etc. But, it's things like, "Where to put the drain hose for emptying the grey/black water?", or "Can I fit a kegerator in this thing?" or "How do I keep rodents out of food when the rv is in the driveway?" .... Just kidding about the kegerator!

I'd also like to utilize the cargo area as a living area, but can I use the ramp as a porch? (Thinking about leveling it off using a jack at each corner) Through my searches on these bbs, I think I saw "Wolfwood" looking for a screening solution.... I'd like to screen it off but I'm not that crafty or all that handy when it comes to making my own solutions. So something ready-made would be fantastic.

I guess it's alot of the little things that I dont think of that are "necessities" to make camping life easier. Like I mentioned earlier, I've seen ALOT of info on the bbs - which is GREAT help to us newbies - but I think I'm overloading my melon. (Maybe THAT'S why I'm rambling now!)

I will try to keep it simple.


----------

